# Anyone listen to a Pioneer SX-N30



## loudogp250 (Apr 5, 2016)

Todd Anderson's review in this forum of the Pioneer SX-N30 has me thinking of this receiver.
I am currently using a Yamaha RX-V571 to power a pair of Vandersteen 2CE in my living room connected to cable, fire tv and a blu-ray player.Should I go with the Pioneer or a AVR with network capabilities with the Vandersteen's? Should I add a good amp to the pioneer? The reason I am looking at this receiver is the ease at which it can access a NAS for my music plus it is easy for my wife and daughter to use. I am attempting to maximise sound quality with ease of use.

If it was just me I would use separates or a integrated receiver with a pioneer n-30/50 or some other network solution.

Thank you for any advice.


----------

